# Looking For A New Turkey Gun



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

My old faithful 40 year old 870 turkey smasher is just wore out and I'm looking for suggestions for a new 12 ga. 3" pump or auto that I can mount a red dot on and accepts screw in chokes. I'm leaning toward a pistol grip but would like to hear any pros and cons from those that have them. I'm trying hard not to spend over 1K for the bare gun. Any ideas or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

A New franchi affinity 3 or a used benelli M2/SBE would be my pick for under 1k

I have a SXP that I use as well and like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Thanks, I haven't considered the Franchi but the reviews look really good. My Brother In Law shoots a Benelli SBE and he says it kicks like a mule but he shoots some pretty good patterns and has killed quite a few birds with it. The SXP Long Beard is on my list, a lot of good reviews on them as well and the price is right.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

IMO the best Turkey gun is an O/U. You can have two chokes. An open choke for close shots and a tight choke for longer range shots.


----------



## Curry54 (Jan 12, 2014)

I have 12 gauge Bennelli Supernova with Carlson chokes. Dependable and accurate. Comes with shims for a more custom fit.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I’ve picked up a couple Franchi over the last couple months and have been very pleased with them.


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a Benelli SBE that I was gonna list for sale soon you might be interested in. Originally the gun was all black. I bought the Benelli steady grip (pistol grip with matching foregrip) set and switched them out. New set is camo. Also had it drilled and tapped for optics and attached a weaver/pic rail for red dot. Included would be a Rhino .660 extended turkey choke that shoots lights-out patterns, the original stock set, and five factory chokes that came with it. Has a 26 in. barrel. Gun probably hasn't had 40 rounds through it. Looks new. $1000 firm. PM if interested .


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Curry54 said:


> I have 12 gauge Bennelli Supernova with Carlson chokes. Dependable and accurate. Comes with shims for a more custom fit.


I was very interested in them, then a guy I know said he had hunted with one and the action was loose as a goose and rattled like an eastern diamondback. Is there any truth to that?


----------



## Curry54 (Jan 12, 2014)

I never noticed it being that noisy or loose. I mostly shot geese and ducks with it. I’ll be back to my safe tomorrow and I’ll check it out.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

I just got a mossberg 940 pro turkey great shooting gun already has cutout for red dot sits really tight to the barrel.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

boomshakalaka said:


> I just got a mossberg 940 pro turkey great shooting gun already has cutout for red dot sits really tight to the barrel.


I've been looking seriously at those too and I love the tang safety and the RMR cut that lets you get a good low cheek weld. I'm not sure why they don't make that gun with a pistol grip when they have it on their 835 and 500 pumps. Do you have the 24" barrel on yours?


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah 24” couldn’t find an 18” anywhere. Got this one off gunbroker. Got a holosun 507k on it great setup. I agree not sure why they didn’t do a pistol grip but it really isn’t a big difference.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## GRAY AREA (Dec 28, 2011)

Seminole1 said:


> I have a Benelli SBE that I was gonna list for sale soon you might be interested in. Originally the gun was all black. I bought the Benelli steady grip (pistol grip with matching foregrip) set and switched them out. New set is camo. Also had it drilled and tapped for optics and attached a weaver/pic rail for red dot. Included would be a Rhino .660 extended turkey choke that shoots lights-out patterns, the original stock set, and five factory chokes that came with it. Has a 26 in. barrel. Gun probably hasn't had 40 rounds through it. Looks new. $1000 firm. PM if interested .


Id like to see some pics of this. Might be interested.


----------



## 4thPFFaccount (Jul 2, 2019)

I’ve used a Moss 835 for years & it’s all I could need and strong as an ox & doesn’t need pampering in the woods… that saying, I killed my birds this year with a new 935 and love it… also picked up a o/u a month ago and will pattern it for next year…


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

GRAY AREA said:


> Id like to see some pics of this. Might be interested.


I'm out of town turkey hunting at the moment. I'll post some pics when I get back tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Any reason it has to be a 12 gauge? 20 gauge or .410 with tss is deadly and shed some weight. If staying 12 gauge, mossberg built a new turkey gun just released this season. If going 20 and wanna stay pump. Remington 870 youth 20 gauge. If going auto there are some good choices. If 410. Savage built a single shot turkey gun. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Benelli SBE described above.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

lettheairout said:


> Any reason it has to be a 12 gauge? 20 gauge or .410 with tss is deadly and shed some weight. If staying 12 gauge, mossberg built a new turkey gun just released this season. If going 20 and wanna stay pump. Remington 870 youth 20 gauge. If going auto there are some good choices. If 410. Savage built a single shot turkey gun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I'm staying with the 12 ga. Several of my buddies are shooting TSS but I try to shoot turkeys in the head at fairly close range and really don't want to change anything. Out of 8 gobblers in the last two years only two had a pellet in the body plus the fact that I've also got a pile of 3" Winchester Longbeard #5s. I'm also trying to stay away from Remington for now.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Seminole1 said:


> I'm out of town turkey hunting at the moment.


Well, how'd it go?


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Killed one Sunday and Monday. That finished out my 4 bird limit in Alabama. Also rolled a coyote!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Very cool! Kill 'em all big or small is my coyote motto. Were they still gobbling good there?


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

A few gobbled on the roost then stopped once on the ground. I killed both after 0900 after the hens went to nest. I did get both to gobble a few times before they made their final mistake 😅


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Awesome! Most folks give up early but in late season especially, those late morning and afternoon hunts can be mighty good. I hunt some property west of Eufala. Congratulations on your 4 bird limit.


----------



## Seminole1 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks. Have a farm south Troy.


----------



## Fishun Ninja (9 mo ago)

A Browning BPS is a good/economical choice. I've got a 10 gauge,12 gauge and 20 gauge BPS.


----------

